

Ask HN: What are some practical steps to improve ones security? - hamdal

In the light of NSA revelations, I&#x27;m wondering what are some <i>practical</i> steps to improve ones security. I do realise that I won&#x27;t be able to defend against NSA&#x2F;other spying agencies, however as they create so many vulnerabilities in products I use, it&#x27;s only a matter of time when ordinary criminals will start to exploit them.<p>Is OS X considered secure enough, or should I switch to Linux?<p>Is FileVault secure? How does it compare to TrueCrypt?<p>Which mobile platform provides better security? (I do realise that it&#x27;d be best to ditch mobile devices, but it&#x27;s a rather drastic step for most people).<p>What software use for IM? Is there any secure solution?
======
tecotno
'Ordinary' criminals? The distinction between ordinary and extra-ordinary
criminals no longer exists in the face of a power which views every single
person on the planet as a criminal (in potential, at least).

You're a criminal. Stop worrying about a distinction that the system in power
doesn't make. Go get some cover.

------
tecotno
Check out [http://prism-break.org/en/](http://prism-break.org/en/)

